# School books online



## Henny Penny (25 Jun 2008)

It's that time of year again - I have used www.schoolbooks.ie for the past few years and have been very happy with the service. There is a 5% discount on this site http://www.schooldays.ie/articles/school-books-online. 

It also lists some of the other online school books suppliers ... some of whom are offering free delivery ... IMHO well worth a few clicks rather than the bookshop nightmare of wrong books, incomplete orders etc. 

No affiliation with any of these websites.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (25 Jun 2008)

Absolutely agree! I've got another website that friends highly recommended but since I've had my knuckles rapped once already this month for advertising I'll not post it (at least not til I've gone back and read the guidelines).

I'm going to order online, one of the sites offers a cheap service to cover them as well, that's the worst part for me.


----------



## Thirsty (25 Jun 2008)

I can recommend schoolbooks.ie also - they do tend to take the full 4 weeks for delivery so order in plenty of time.  Covering service is well worth the extra €1 or so; they often have a discount on this.


----------



## Ash 22 (27 Jun 2008)

If you go to www.jumbletown.ie and put on the books you need, somebody may have them and would be glad to offload them. This site has been mentioned on other sections here recently. Its very good.


----------



## biggerry (13 May 2010)

My daughters got their book list for September and I tried the following sites:
www.schoolbooks.ie
www.schoolbooksonline.ie
www.schoolbooksireland.ie
[broken link removed]
www.wiseowl.ie
and guess what.  All of the books were *EXACTLY* the same price on all of the sites...  Do the publishers set a price at which the books must be sold??


----------



## TreeTiger (14 May 2010)

If you have a look at the publishers websites I'm fairly sure the prices there are the same as in the shops and on the online websites (but you also have to pay for delivery if you order online).

The price of school books has long been a source of frustration for parents.  In the primary schools my kids attended the parents always ran a second hand book sale which took a lot of the pain out of buying books, plus if your child was careful the book could often be resold the next year.


----------



## foxylady (18 May 2010)

I used this website last year found them very good and quick delivery as well  [broken link removed]


----------



## DaveD (19 May 2010)

Why not try [broken link removed], saw them mentioned in the Sunday Times a few weeks back, seems like a good idea.


----------



## emaol (19 May 2010)

_Do the publishers set a price at which the books must be sold??

_Yes, they set an RRP. The discount they give to resellers is between 20-25% off this, so there is very little room for the resellers to move if they want to make any money.


----------



## Complainer (19 May 2010)

emaol said:


> _Do the publishers set a price at which the books must be sold??
> 
> _Yes, they set an RRP.


Isn't that illegal under competititions legislation? The newspaper publishers lost a case in recent years, so they are now longer able to set a sale price for the papers (not that it's had much impact on those prices).

Our primary school has a book rental which takes much of the pain away. A big part of the problem is that the person who decides what books are required (the teacher) is NOT the person who pays the bill (the parent). Parents need to work through Parents Associations and Boards of Management to ensure that schools are very conscious of the financial stresses on families and do everything possible to minimise costs. This might mean sticking with an existing textbook, instead of the newer fancier version.


----------



## fobs (20 May 2010)

Well said complainer. My DD's school has a bookscheme too which works well. We still have to buy some workbooks but the school seem to manage to get the kids to write into a copy with the bookscheme workbooks but allow the kids to write into the others so they can't be used again. Can't see why schools are so reliant on workbooks as if you have more than one kid you end of buying the same one several times!


----------



## 0230774 (26 May 2011)

Schoolbooks4ireland might be worth a look


----------



## Leo (26 May 2011)

0230774 said:


> Schoolbooks4ireland might be worth a look


 
Any connection there? Someone registering to respond to an old thread always causes suspicion.
Leo


----------

